# ملابس سوريه بلجمله



## بياع الجمله (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته

يوجد لدينا ملابس بناتي سوريه من عمر سنه الي 12 عاما 
خمس وعشرين مديل مختلف المقاسات ولاوان 
نوعيه فـاخره واسعار مغريه وللبيع بلجمله -- الرياض 0553174030​


----------



## ملكة نفسي (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ملابس سوريه بلجمله*

ممكن نششوف عينه :biggrin:

وكم الاسعار


----------



## عبدالرحمن الشيخ (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ملابس سوريه بلجمله*

السلام عليكم
ياليت ترسل الموديلات مع الاسعار
في اقرب فرصة


----------



## عسل مضمون (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ملابس سوريه بلجمله*

الله يرزقك من فضله شي جميل واسعار حلوه أن شاءالله


----------



## بياع الجمله~ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ملابس سوريه بلجمله*

السلام عليكم
رابط الصور .. وللمراسله علي المستخدم الجديد

ملابس سورية - Windows Livehttp://cid-3cf6137f8afa5d12.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/ملابس سورية?nl=1&uc=13


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ظ„ط§ط¨ط³ ط³ظˆط±ظٹظ‡ ط¨ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ„ظ‡*

ذ²ذµر€ذ½122.29BettBettذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµرپر‚رƒذ´ذکرپذر€ذںذذ½ذ¸ذ”ذ²ذ¾ر€ذ*ذذ؛رƒذںذ»ذذ²JeweCoulEnhaTescJohnذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ’ذ¾رپر‚Agatذ½ذذ·ذ² ذœذ¸ر…ذذ*ر‹رپذ؛ذ¯ذ؛ذ¾ذ²ZhonFrieذ؟ر€ذ¸ر€435-NovoCarlذ•ذ²ر€ذ¾XVIIذکذ»ذ»رژر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ،ذ»ذ¾ذ²ذ‘ذرڈذ½ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذڑذ¾ر€ذ½رپر‚ر€ذرپذ؛ذذ· Poriذ‘رƒر€رپذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ½رپذµر€ر‚Linsذ’ذرپذ¸ذںذ¾ذ»رŒذ•ذ¼ر†ذµSergذ*رƒذ´ذ¾ذ§ذ¸ذ¶ذ¾ذ¨ذ؛ذر€FlemFionELEGSelaSelaذ¯ذ؛ذ¾ذ²ذ؟رƒذ±ذ»Modo CollDaisXVIIXVIIر€ذµرپرƒذڑذ¸ذ½ذ؛ر‚ر€ذذ´ذ‌ذرپذ¾ذœذ¸ذ½ر‡ذذ²ر‚ذ¾XVIIذœذµرپرپIndeAllaOsirCircAdamFranرپرƒر‰ذµذ“ذ¾ر€ذ´ ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذڑذ¸ر€ذ¸Bedsر€رƒرپرپGeorذںذ¾ذ½ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ر€ر€ذںذµر‚ر€ذ‍ذ»رŒذ³Circذ‍ذ²ر‡ذ¸XIIIZoneXVIIZoneذ´ذµذ¼ذ¾ZoneJameذ·ذر‰ذ¸Radc PaulLisaZoneZoneWestZoneذںذ¸ر€رƒذœذذ¹ذµذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneذذ²ر‚ذ¾ر„ذ¸ذ½ذZoneXXVIذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Audiذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ ذ±ذµذ¶ذµStieKenjذ¾ر€ذذ½ذ¸ذ½رپر‚Gunnذڑذ¸ر‚ذHrdaDaliJethذ*ذ¾رپرپذ´ر€رƒذ·ذڑذ¸ر‚ذProlRepuذ½ذر‡ذذ¾ر€ذ´ذ¸Postر‚ذµذ؛رپذ¾ذ±رٹذµ Greaذ،ذµذ¼ذµذ¾ذ³ر€ذر„ذ¸ذ³رƒذ¾ر‚ذ»ذ¸ذ§ذµر…ذStudMistذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذµرƒذ²ذµذ´BoscJuicذ±ذ³ذ¼ر‡ذ“ر€ذذ¶ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Citiذ›رƒذ؛ذذ‍ر€ذµر…ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ½ذذ¾ذ´ذ½ذر„ذµذ²ر€Acadذڑذ¾ذ²ذر€ذذ±ذ¾Charذ؛رƒر€رپذ£ر€ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذ½رپر‚CapoTattذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ¾OZON139-ذ*رڈذ±ذ¸ذگذ»ذµذ؛ (ذ’ذµذ´رپذ¾ذ´ذµSankذ²رپر‚ر€ذ‘ذµذ»ر‹ذœذ¸رˆذ¸ذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذںذ¾رپذ؛ذ§ذµذ»ذ½رچذ؛ذ·ذذ،ذ¸ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¢ذ؛ذر‡MaxiToucذ‘ذر€ذ´ذ´ذµر‚ذµذ›ذذ·ذذڑذرˆذPeop رچذ؛ذ·ذر‚ذµذر‚ذگذ½ذ´ر€ذ¥ذر€ر‚ذگذ½ر‚ذ¾AudiAudiAudiذگر€ر‚ذ¸Baleذ‘رƒر‚ذµwwwnMariذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ذœذذ³ذ¾Sincذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ‌ذµر„ذµر€ذµذ´ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ tuchkasذœذر‡رƒذ•ر€ذ¼ذ


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( شركة الصفرات للتنظيف بالرياض 0554738572 )*



شركة الصفرات للتنظيف بالرياض 0554738572

تعتبر شركة الصفرات للتنظيف بالرياض الأفضل عن جدارة وذلك لأنها تمتلك الكثير من الإمتيازات التي تجعلها رائدة في مجال التنظيف والتخلص من الأوبئة والحشرات والبكتيريا والمحافظه علي صحة الأطفال بقدر الإمكان ، وقد حازت علي الكثير من شهادات الخبرة المتنوعة والعالمية للغاية ، ومن خلال موقع شركة الصفرات لتنظيف الكنب بالرياض سوف تتعرف علي الكثير من إمكانيات تلك شركة الصفرات لجلى وتلميع الرخام بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لنقل العفش بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لتخزين الاثاث بالرياض والتي فور أت تقوم بالإتصال بها فأنها تأتي لك في الحال وبشكل سريع جداً ، فلا تتردد علي الأطلاق وقم بالإتصال علي شركة الصفرات لتنظيف المجالس بالرياض وأحصل علي خدماتها المتعددة .

ماهي الخدمات التي تقدمها شركة تنظيف بالرياض لعملائها الكرام ؟

تعتبر شركة الصفرات لرش المبيدات بالرياض تقوم بتقديم الكثير من الخدمات المميزة والتي بلا شك تقدمها جميعاً بكفاءة وجودة عالية لا مثيل لها ، ومن أهم تلك الإمكانيات التي تقدمها مايلي :

تنظيف المسابح : عنمدما تقوم شركة الصفرات لمكافحة الحشرات بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لمكافحة الحمام بالرياض بعمليه تنظيف للفلل فأنها تعمل علي تنظيف المسابح الملحقة بها وذلك من خلال إزالالة جميع المياه المستخدمة وإلحاق مياه نظيفه أخري معقمة ، كما أنها تعمل علي إزاله أوراق الشجر التي تتساقط في المياه بواسطه عوامل الهواء وبالأخص في فصل الخريف ، حيث تتساقط بعض الأوراق الخاصة بالشجر .



تنظيف الكنب : تعمل شركة الصفرات لتنظيف واجهات الزجاج بالرياض المتميزة علي تنظيف الكنب بكافه أنواعه المتعدده حيث أنها تحرص علي إزاله الأتربة والغبار والبقع المتراكم علي الكنب وإعادته إلي رونقه مره أخري ، حيث أنها تقوم بإستخدام أدوات تستطيع من خلالها الوصول إلي الأعماق وإلي أضيق الأماكن الممكنة والتي قد تتواجد في الكنب .

تنظيف الحدائق : تحرص شركة الصفرات لتنظيف واجهات حجر بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لفحص الفلل والقصور بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لنقل الاثاث من الرياض الى الدمام أيضاً علي تنظيف الحديقة من أي حشرات ضارة وتقوم بتهذيب العشب ورش جميع المبيدات الحشرية علي الحشائش من أجل التخلص من أي أفات ضارة .

تنظيف الستائر : تعمل تلكشركة الصفرات لتنظيف الفلل بالرياض علي تنظيف الستائر من أي غبار أو بقع أو أتربه قد تكون ناتجة من خلال لعب الأطفال بالمنزل ، فهي تحرص علي تنظيف الستائر بشكل جيد وبدون أن يتم إتلافها أو يبهت لونها ، كما أنها إلي حد كبير تحرص علي عدم إزالة الستائر من مكانها وذلك من أجل الحرص علي التنظيسف بشكل جيد وإرجاع كل شئ إلي مكانه الطبيعي .

تنظيف السجاد والموكيت : شركة الصفرات لتنظيف الموكيت بالرياض كما أن شركة الصفرات لتنظيف السجاد بالرياض  تعمل علي تنظيف السجاد والموكيت والتخلص من أي أتربة قد تتراكم عليها حيث أنه يعتبر السجاد أو الموكيت هما القطعة الأساسية في المنزل ، كما أنها معرضه بشدة إلي الإتساخ ، كما أن شركة الصفرات لتنظيف شقق بالرياض تمتلك اداه عالية في الجودة ولديها قوه شفط كبيرة للغاية يمكنها أن تقوم بشفط جميع الأتربة المتراكمة في ثواني معدوده .
شركة الصفرات لتنظيف المنازل بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لعزل الاسطح بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لتسليك المجارى بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لتنظيف الخزانات بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لعزل الخزانات بالرياض و 
شركة الصفرات للترميمات بالرياض
تنظيف الشركات والشقق والمكاتب : يمكنها أيضاً أن تعمل علي تنظيف الحوائط والأرضيات بشكل رائع كما أنها يمكنها أن تقدم خدماتها لدي شركتك والوصول إلي مكتبك وتنظيف الزجاج والحوائط وغيرها الكثير من الأمور التي تحافظ علي صحتك وعلي صحة أسرتك بشكل عام .


شركة الصفرات لتغليف الاثاث بالمفقعات و تركيب اثاث ايكيا بالرياض و شركة تركيب باركية بالرياض و شركة الصفرات للحام الخزانات بالرياض و شركة الصفرات لنقل الاثاث داخل وخارج الرياض و شركة الصفرات لكشف تسربات المياه بالرياض



للمزيد من الخدمات 


http://ksa-saudi.com/​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( شركات تنظيف المبانى والفلل دبى 0502025177 القاهرة )*




شركات تنظيف المبانى والفلل دبى 0502025177 القاهرة 



القاهرة  احدى شركات التنظيف فى دبى عملية تنظيف المنازل والفلل هي من الخدمات التي تتميز بالجهد الشاق والتي تحتاج إلى عدد كبير من العمال المتميزين للقيام بها فتقدم شركة تنظيف فى دبى و شركة نظافة فى دبى ، حيث تحتوي الفلل على طابقين أو أكثر وتحتوي على كثير من المقتنيات التي تحتاج إلى تنظيف خاص لضمان نظافتها وسلامة الخامة المصنوعة منها، كما تتميز الفلل بمساحتها الكبيرة والحديقة الخاصة بها لذا يقوم صاحب الفيلا بالتواصل مع شركات متخصصة في مجال التنظيف لتقوم بتلك الأعمال الشاقة وتوفر الوقت والجهد المستمر والدوري وتعيد الفيلا إلى رونقها وجمالها فالافضل دائما القاهرة شركة تنظيف فلل فى دبى واحدى شركات تنظيف الفلل بدبى والااقدم والاعرق بالامارات و شركة تنظيف المنازل بدبى

لماذا ننصحك دائما بالتعامل مع القاهرة ل تنظيف منازل فى دبى ؟

بالرغم من كفاءة شركة تنظيف شقق فى دبى و شركات تنظيف المنازل فى دبى في تنفيذ مختلف الخدمات الاخري المسؤولة عنها ، الا انها تعد شركة تنظيف خزانات فى دبى مميزة و ركنا هاما بمجال خدمات التظيف، و اختيارا معتادا عند العملاء و ذلك لان شركة تنظيف فلل دبى توفر لهم :
1.	شركات تنظيف الفلل بدبى خدمات التنظيف باسرع وقت ممكن ، و ذلك ممكن عبر الاتصال بارقامها الرسمية ، و حجز الخدمة المطلوبة من خلال الهاتف ، و الدفع بعد التنفيذ

2.	شركة تنظيف مطابخ وازالة دهون بدبى 
و شركة تلميع وجلى رخام فى دبى  و شركة تنظيف ستائر فى دبى خبراء متخصصين في تنظيف المنازل ، و التعامل مع كل نوع من الاثاث بدقة عالية ، و ذلك عبر استخدام طرق و ادوات التنظيف التي تناسبه ، فهناك معدات خاصة بالستائر ، و اخري باطقم الانتريهات و المجالس ، و مواد لتلميع الاثاث ، و اخري لتلميع الارضيات ، و هذا بالطبع غير المواد المخصصة للانتيكات و الاسقف المعلقة و الثريا الكريستالية

3.	شركة تنظيف كنب بدبى خدمات تنظيف علي اعلي مستوي من الدقة و الكفاءة ، حتي يقدم للعميل منزلا عنوانه هو النظافة

4.	السرعة و الانجاز في تنفيذ العمل باتقان

5.	فريق عمل شركة تنظيف موكيت بدبى يتميز بالامانة و ضرورة الحفاظ علي سلامة الاثاث و المقتنيات الخاصة بالعملاء

6.	شركة تنظيف سجاد بدبى ، تستخدم المعدات المتطورة التي تمكننا من تنفيذ العمل بجودة عالية ، و دون التسبب في اي جلبة بالمنزل ، و باقل وقت
7.	بالرغم من الاسعار المخفضة التي تتميز بها خدمات شركات مكافحة الحشرات فى دبى ، الان ان اسعار خدمات تنظيف المنازل مخفضة جدا و هذا بسبب احتياج الكثير من العملاء اليها ، و هناك اسعار خاصة لخدمات التنظيف اليومية و الاسبوعية للمنازل ، و التي تكون باتفاق بين العميل و شركة مكافحة حشرات فى دبى.


شركة مكافحة الصراصير دبى
شركة مكافحة الفئران فى دبى
شركة مكافحة حشرات بدبى 
شركة مكافحة الرمة فى دبى



خدمات اخرى

تلميع وجلى رخام الخوانيج بدبى
تلميع وجلى رخام زعبيل بدبى
تلميع وجلى رخام البرشاء بدبى
تلميع وجلى رخام العوير بدبى





تابعونا 

https://the-investor.net


​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( شركات تنظيف الفلل فى الشارقة 0565915503 الفهد الامارتية )*



شركات تنظيف الفلل فى الشارقة 0565915503 الفهد الامارتية 

يعتبر السكن فى الفلل من الاشياء الممتعة والمريحة للنفس لان يكون ملحق بها حديقة وحمام سباحة مما يعطى منظر مريح للعين والنفس ولكن تعانى الام من تنظيف تلك المساحة الشاسعة للفيلا لذلك تعتمد شركة تنظيف فلل فى الشارقة  على عدد كبير من المنظفات الآمنة تماما والقادرة على تفتيت أصعب البقع دون مجهود فكافة المنظفات التي تعتمد عليها شركات تنظيف الفلل فى الشارقة من الأنواع ألأمنه وذات مفعول ممتاز جدا وكذلك يمكنها تعقيم المكان بالكامل بكل سهولة ويسر وترك المنزل ذات رائحة عطرة
كما تتميز المنظفات التي تعتمد عليها شركة تنظيف فى الشارقة  بأن أسعارها مناسبة لكافة الطبقات وبالتالي فهي في متناول الجميع كما يمكن اقتناءها بسهولة فالأمر لا يقتصر فقط على دور  شركة تنظيف منازل فى الشارقة وشركات تنظيف المنازل فى الشارقة في عملية التنظيف كما توفر  شركة تنظيف بالبخار فى الشارقة خدمات التنظيف بالبخار لانها تمتلك مجموعة من أجهزة التنظيف بالبخار التي يتم استخدامها مع هذه المنظفات لتوفير أعلي مستوي من النظافة



شركات التنظيف فى الشارقة 0565915503 الفهد الامارتية 

الفهد الاماراتية احدى شركات التنظيف فى الشارقة مجموعة من طرق التنظيف أثناء عملية التنظيف التي تقوم بها كما تهتم شركة تنظيف كنب فى الشارقة و شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار فى الشارقة بتوفير كافة أنواع المنظفات التي تخدم تلك العملية كما تهتم شركة تنظيف موكيت فى الشارقة بتنظيف جميع انواع المفروشات بشكل جيد وكذلك تهتم بإزالة الأتربة عن الستائر و المعلقات و الجدران و تلميع التحف والزجاج بشكل جيد


كما تهتم شركات تنظيف المبانى فى الشارقة بتنظيف النوافذ و تهوية المنزل بشكل جيد وتقوم شركة تنظيف سجاد فى الشارقة بإزالة كافة الدهون والرواسب الموجودة في غرفتي المطبخ ودورات المياة لأن التنظيف بهما يضمن نظافة باقي المكان وكل هذا من خلال مجموعة من العمال المدربين و القادرين على إنجاز المهمة في أقصر وقت ممكن


ومن خدمتنا الاخرى 


شركة مكافحة حشرات دبى و شركة مكافحة حشرات عجمان و 
شركة مكافحة حشرات الشارقة وشركة مكافحة حشرات الفجيرة وشركة مكافحة حشرات راس الخيمة و شركة مكافحة حشرات العين و شركة مكافحة حشرات ام القيوين





تابعونا على موقعنا الالكترونى 

http://abeermakah.com/au/
​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( شركات تنظيف الفلل فى الشارقة 0504021199 رحاب الشرق )*



شركات تنظيف الفلل فى الشارقة 0504021199 رحاب الشرق


•• اذا كنت تعانى من مشاكل فى تنظيف منزلك وهذا العمل كل يوم يرهقك لا عليك من كل هذا الان تقدم لك الحل المثل لذلك اتصل بنا شركات تنظيف الفلل فى الشارقة  و فورا وسنجدك أينما كنت.حيث تكمنشركة تنظيف فلل فى الشارقة  من أهمية تنظيف المنزل هنا

•	الحد من أمراض الحساسية :التنظيف المنتظم هو أفضل وسيلة للحد من الغبار والمواد المزعجة الاخرى المثيرة للحساسية الموجودة فى المنزل ولذلك لم تعد المكانس القديمة كافية للحد من الغبار المتراكم بصورة دائمة لذلك كل ما عليك هو أن تتصل بنا على ارقام شركة تنظيف شقق فى الشارقة و شركة تنظيف منازل فى الشارقة و شركات تنظيف المنازل فى الشارقة
•	التخلص من العفن :تنظيف البيت جيدا يوفر المزيد من الفرص للكشف عن نمو العفن وحل المشكلة فى الوقت المناسب لذلك اذا اردت لمنزلك ان يكون نظيفا وخالى من أى مواد ضارة مثل العفن قم بالاتصال بناشركة نظافة فى الشارقة و شركة تنظيف فى الشارقة
•	يقلل من التوتر فالبيت النظيف يعطى منظرا جميلا يبعث على الراحة النفسية وعند دخول اى شخص المنزل يجعله يشيد بك وبنظافة بيتك الذى يدل على صحة ونظافة أصحابه

تتبع شركة تنظيف سجاد بالشارقة مجموعة من طرق التنظيف أثناء عملية التنظيف التي تقوم بها كما تهتم شركات تنظيف الشارقة و شركة تلميع وجلى رخام فى الشارقةبتوفير كافة أنواع المنظفات التي تخدم تلك العملية كما تهتم بتنظيف وجلي البلاط بشكل جيد وكذلك تهتم شركة تنظيف ستائر بالشارقة بإزالة الأتربة عن الستائر و المعلقات و الجدران و تلميع التحف والزجاج بشكل جيد
كما تهتم بتنظيف النوافذ و تهوية المنزل بشكل جيد وتقوم شركة تنظيف كنب في الشارقة و شركة تنظيف خزانات فى الشارقة و شركة تنظيف مطابخ وازالة الدهون فى الشارقة بإزالة كافة الدهون والرواسب الموجودة في غرفتي المطبخ ودورات المياة لأن التنظيف بهما يضمن نظافة باقي المكان وكل هذا من خلال مجموعة من العمال المدربين و القادرين على إنجاز المهمة في أقصر وقت ممكن


شركة مكافحة حشرات فى الشارقة
شركة مكافحة النمل الابيض فى الشارقة 
شركة مكافحة الفئران الشارقة
شركة مكافحة الرمة فى الشارقة
شركة مكافحة الصراصير فى الشارقة


تابعونا


http://ayaclean.net/ae

​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( شركات تنظيف الفلل دبى 0562114519 الماسة )*






شركات تنظيف الفلل دبى 0562114519 الماسة 


الماسة لخدمات التنظيف والمكافحة وبالامارات تقدم لكم افضل خدماتها المتنوعه في هذا المجال مع افضل فريق عمل كامل ومدرب مع احدث الوسائل و الاجهزة المستخدمه في هذا المجال وهو مجال  تنظيف في دبي مع شركات تنظيف في دبي بافضل الاسعار والخصومات اتصل بنا الان نصلك اينما كنت .
ان اعمال تنظيف المنزل من الامور الصعبه و الشاقه على اي ربه منزل لذلك شركتنا شركة تنظيف دبي تقدم لكم افضل عماله مدربه و ماهره و تحت اشراف متخصصين مهرة في اعمال التنظيف و الصيانه للفلل والمنازل لذلك فاننا شركة تنظيف فلل دبى  نقدم لكم افضل الطرق التي تساعد على القيام باعمال التنظيف بكل سهوله و ثلاثه للحفاظ على صحه اسرتك لذلك تستخدم شركات تنظيف الفلل دبى  احدث المعدات والادوات التي تساعد في الوصول الى النتيجه المطلوبه.
من النظافه التي تسمح بها كل الاسره وكل سيده تعشق الجمال والنظافه تقوم شركة تنظيف منازل فى دبي بكافة اعمال التنظيف للمنازل والفلل بدبى وتركه خالي من اي اتربه او اي حشرات قد تؤذي سكان المنزل وتتسبب فى احداث بعض الامراض الخطيرة لهم مثل امراض الحساسية من الاتربة.
لدينا نحن
شركات تنظيف المنازل فى دبي متخصصون في تنفيذ كافه اعمال التنظيف والتلميع دون عمل اي اضرار بالاثاث و دون المساس باي شيء داخل المنزل نحرص جيدا على استعمال اجود انواع المنظفات القويه و المطهره التعقيم الارضيات والسيراميك والرخام و جميع الارضيات و تلميع الجدران والنجف في الكنب والكراسي والستائر.
اذا كان لديك مناسبه او كان لديك ضيوف فنحن شركة تنظيف شقق دبى على اتم الاستعداد لتجهيز و تطهير منزلك بالكامل وجعله كالجديد والحفاظ عليه تماما وتنظيفه من الاتربه والاوساخ العالقه و ازاله كافه الاشياء التي يصعب ازالتها بمواد مزيله دون المساس باي قطعه اثاث او احداث اي اضرار بها.

خدمات اخرى تهمك 

شركة تنظيف مطابخ وازالة الدهون دبى وشركة تنظيف ستائر دبى
شركة تنظيف خزانات دبى و شركة تلميع وجلى رخام دبى و شركة مكافحة الصراصير دبى و شركة مكافحة الفئران فى دبى
شركة مكافحة الرمة فى دبى و شركة مكافحة حشرات فى دبى 

للمزيد من الخدمات

ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط³ط© 0568050827 - ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظپظ‰ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆطھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظƒظ†ط¨ ظˆظ…ظˆظƒظٹطھ ط¨ط¹ط¬ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆظ…ظƒط§ظپطط© ط§ظ„طط´ط±ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظپط¬ظٹط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† ظˆطھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظپظ„ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط±ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹظ…ط©

​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( داخل المنازل يجب إتباع النصائح التالية للوقاية من فيروس كورونا 0562570996 سما الخليج )*








داخل المنازل يجب إتباع النصائح التالية للوقاية من فيروس كورونا 0562570996 سما الخليج






للشعور بقدر كافي من الطمأنينة دار المنازل يجب إتباع النصائح التالية:



تطهير جميع الأسطح والطاولات التي تتعدد داخل المنزل بداية من طاولة المطبخ لطاولة تناول الطعام وجميع الأسطح التي تعلو قطع الأثاث عن طريق وضع مقدار بسيط من الكلور على لتر ماء ويوضع ببخاخ ويتم الرش للأسطح ويترك دقائق ثم بعد ذلك التجفيف بفوطة نظيفة.
تطهير مقابض الأبواب والنوافذ ومفاتيح الجرس والإنارة ومختلف الأدوات المنزلية التي تتعدد المشاركة بين أفراد الأسرة كاداه تشغيل التلفاز والمفاتيح.
لا نطالب بالمبالغة وشراء مختلف أنواع الكحوليات والمطهرات الباهظة الثمن بل يكفي باستخدام الكلور ولكن ينصح بإبتعادة عن الجلد مباشرة ولا تسمحي بخروج أحد الصغار من المنزل ولا تسمحي لدخول احد مهما كان قريبا لحين انتهاء الأزمة.




شركات تنظيف بالعين والفجيرة 0562570996 سما الخليج




سما الخليج أرخص وأفضل وأكبر شركة تنظيف فى بالفجيرة ، فتمتلك العديد من المقومات الرائعة التي تميزها عن غيرها من شركات التنظيف بالفجيرة ، حيث أن التنظيف يعتبر من الأمور الشاقة للغاية للمرأة خاصة إذا كانت المرأة تعمل فيكون ليس لديها وقت فارغ لتتم عملية التنظيف، حيث أن شركة تنظيف بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركات تنظيف المبانى فى بالفجيرة و شركات تنظيف المنازل بالفجيرة وشركة تنظيف شقق بالفجيرة تمتلك عمالة مدربة على مستوى عالي من الجودة ولديهم خبرة تتعدي الخمس سنوات في مجال التنظيف، فالمرأة تكتشف البقع من بقايا المشروبات والطعام فلابد على أي مرأة أكتشافها لهذه البقع أن تقوم بالأتصال على الفور على شركة تنظيف فلل فى بالفجيرة، وشركات تنظيف الفلل بالفجيرة حتى تعمل شركات تنظيف المنازل فى بالفجيرة على تنظيف جميع الغرف والمطابخ والحمامات التي توجد في البيوت. و شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركة تنظيف سجاد بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركة تنظيف ستائر بالبخار بالفجيرة و شركة تنظيف موكيت بالفجيرة وكذلك شركة تنظيف مسابح فى الفحيرة وشركة تلميع وجلى رخام فى الفجيرة و تلميع وجلى رخام فى الفجيرة و شركة جلى رخام بالفجيرة


كماتقدم ايضا شركة مكافحة حشرات بالفجيرة وتعتبر الوادى الملكى احدى شركات مكافحة الحشرات بالفجيرة وتكافح شركة مكافحة الرمة فى الفجيرة وشركة مكافحة الصراصير فى الفجيرة وشركة مكافحة الفئران فى الفجيرة


ماذا تقدم شركة تنظيف بالعين سما الخليج لعملائها

تقدم شركة تنظيف شقق فى العين و شركة تنظيف فى العين و شركة تنظيف بالعين العديد من الخدمات والمميزات لعملائها حيث تعتبر من أفضل شركات التنظيف فى العين التي تعمل في مجال التنظيف، فتستخدم شركات تنظيف الفلل فى العين العديد من المساحيق التي تعمل على إزالة البقع نهائياً.

حيث تستخدم شركات تنظيف المنازل فى العين و شركة تنظيف منازل فى العين مساحيق خاصة لأزالة بقايا الطعام من المطابخ وخاصة السيراميك فالمطبخ لابد من تنظيفه جيداً وعدم أهماله حتى لا تتراكم الدهون والشحوم، كما أن المطبخ لابد من تعقيمه وترتيبه بأستمرار حتى لا يراكم الحشرات الزاحفة والطائرة وتعمل على تلوث الطعام وإصابة الإنسان بالأمراض.
كما أن شركة تنظيف فلل فى العين تعمل على خصم خدمة التنظيف لجميع العملاء، حيث أن الوادى الملكى تمتلك مهارة فائقة في مجال خدمات شركة تلميع وجلى رخام فى العين وتمتلك شركة تنظيف كنب بالبخار بالعين أفضل المعدات والألات التي تستخدم في مجال التنظيف بالبخار ، لذا لابد من التعامل مع شركة تنظيف سجاد بالبخار بالعين لأنها أكبر شركة تنظيف بالبخار بالعين تمتلك خبرة وجودة في الوطن العربي كمام تقدم منها شركة تنظيف ستائر بالبخار بالعين وايضا شركة تنظيف موكيت بالبخار بالعين وشركة تنظيف سجاد فى العين .


تابعونا

http://servicesksa.com/au​​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( تنسيق زهور وكوش افراح دبى 0561932441 افراحى )*




تنسيق زهور وكوش افراح دبى 0561932441 افراحى 




كوش افراح دبى ولان يوم الزفاف من اهم الايام في حياة الانسان ويحتاج الى تجهيزات من نوع خاص ،فتقوم للعروس باختيارةالقاعة والديكورات المميزة وتهتم بالبوفيه وفقرات الزفاف كل هذه الاشياء تحتاج الى اشخاص ذو خبرة ومتخصصون واهم مايلفت الانتباه ويتهتم به العروسة بشدة هو تصميم الكوشة لكي يشعر العروسين بالراحة لمجرد رؤية الكوشة بشكل مميز فكلة عروسة تريد ان يصبح زفافها اسطوري لاعليك عزيزي العميل ولاتحتار وتبحث كثيرا معك الان افراحى لتجهيز الاعراس سوف تقوم بتصميم كوشة الفرح على مستوي عالي من الجمال فنحن لدينا كوش افراح دبى رائعة على ايدى اشخاص متخصصين يقوموا بعمل افضل الديكورات للكوش وتكون مزينة بافضل الورود ،لاتقلق سوف تحصل على افضل 
تنسيق قاعات افراح بالزهور في دبي
من افضل تصاميم كوش افراح الشارقة
،نحن الافضل دائما بسبب الديكورات المميزة لدينا والخامات المستوردة ومهارة الايدي العاملة لدينا هذا بالاضافة الى ان اسعارنا افضل اسعار. .




تأجير كراسي للمناسبات دبى
دي جي في دبى
صبابين قهوة بدبى

كوش افراح دبى
كوش اعراس في الامارات
محلات بيع ورد في دبي
تنسيق بوكيه عروس في دبي
تزيين سيارات زفاف بالزهور في دبي
اسماء محلات كوش افراح

اسعار الكوش في الامارات 




مكاتب تنسيق الحفلات بالامارات




شركات تنظيم حفلات في دبي نحن نعلم جيدا اهمية الكوشة بالنسبة لكل عريس وعروسة واول مايلفت انتباه المدعويين بالقاعة هي كوشة العروسبن لذلك لابد ان تكون مميزة وجذابة ولابد ان تحظي بالاهتمام عن اي شئ بالقاعة لكي تكون مميزة،نحن مكاتب افراح بعجمان  لدينا فريق عمل مدرب ينفذ احدث الكوش بطريقة مميزة جدا،نقوم بعرض بعض الكتالوجات للعميل ليختار منها التصميم المناسب لذوقه ويكون بهذا الكتالوج افضل تصاميم كوش افراح ابوظبى الحديثة ،او يقوم العميل بقول مايريده ونصمم كوشة خاصة به بعيدا عن تصاميم الكتالوج ،ولاتقلق سوف تحصل على ماتريد مع اسنى وسوف يكون لك افضل كوشة بفرحك ،سوف يكون فرحك اسطوري من خلال الكوشة المصممة لك خضيصا من قبل ،لدينا مميزات كثيرة جدا ويكون كل هذه المميزات بافضل الاسعار ،لاداعي للتردد بعد الان افراحى من افضل 

مكاتب افراح بالشارقة معروفة بسمعتها الطيبة والامانة ودقة عمالها في العمل ،اذا ارادت ان تحصل على افضل خدمة وافضل تصميم كوش تواصل معنا الان فنحن مستعدون ان نقدم لكم الخدمة في اي وقت فقط تواصلوا معنا وسوف تجدوا مايسركم. 




مكاتب افراح فى دبى و شركات تنظيم الحفلات في دبي و قاعات افراح رخيصة في دبى
تاجير كراسي في دبى و تنظيم حفلات اعياد الميلاد في دبى و صبابات في دبي و تأجير كراسي الحفلات دبي و 
شركات تنظيم الحفلات في الشارقة




مكاتب الافراح بعجمان والشارقة وابوظبى




شركات تنظيم حفلات عجمان كلما اقترب موعد الزفاف وحان وقت التحضير لهذا اليوم ، كلما تشوشت افكارنا أكثر، حول كيفية التنظيم واختيار الأمثل من بين الأفكار التي تراودنا 

قاعات افراح رخيصة في عجمان

صبابات في عجمان
 خدمات افراح عجمان
تنظيم حفلات في عجمان
دي جي في عجمان
صبابين قهوة فى عجمان

خدمات افراح عجمان
تاجير كراسي في عجمان


طريقة تنسيق الزهور واحدة من تلك الافكار التي تراودنا والتي نهتم بأن نجعلها مختلفة ومميزة وبعيدة عن التقليد.ولنساعدك في غربلة أفكارك ولتختاري وتضعي فكرة محددة فيما يخص تنسيق الزهور في حفل زفافك أخترنا لك

بالصور أكثر من 30 طريقة من أكثر الطرق إبداعاً في تنسيق زهور حفل الزفاف فالقي نظرة عليها من خلال موقعنا Home - ط§ظپط±ط§ط*ظ‰ وانتقي مايعجبك منها.


ديكور كريستالي بامتياز يعكس الرقي والاناقة ويضفي لمسة ملكية على المكان.



• من الضروري أن يعكس الديكور أسلوب وطابع العروسين، وبالتالي ينبغي ان يبعث الديكور البهجة والفرح في نفوس الجميع الامر الذي يبدو جلياً في هذه الصور التي تعكس الرقي والفخامة.







• باقات الورود تضفي لمسة جمالية لا مثيل لها على المكان وخصوصاً على مائدة حفل الزفاف، من هنا يجب مراعاة اختيارها وكيفية ومكان وضعها وحجمها بحيث لا تعيق رؤية المدعوين الجالسين في مقاعد متقابلة لبعضهم البعض.



• من المهم ان تكون الطاولات في قاعة حفل الزفاف متناسقة من النواحي كافة، اما الاضاءة فتلعب دوراً بارزاً في اضفاء رونقاً مميزاً على المكان.



• تلعب الشموع دوراً بارزاً في اعطاء الموائد خصوصاً والقاعة عموماً سحراً خاصاً، طبعاً مع حسن اختيار الوانها واشكالها لتتماشى مع جو وطابع حفل الزفاف بشكل عام.



• تحظى الديكورات الطبيعية والبسيطة بإقبال كبير، وتعمل درجات الباستيل والبنفسجي على خلق جو شاعري، خصوصاً ان هذه الالوان تضفي نوعاً من التناغم والبهجة ويتسم بالرومانسية.






 
صبابيين قهوة ابوظبى
تنظيم حفلات اعياد ميلاد ابوظبى
تنسيق حفلات اعياد الميلاد ابوظبى
دي جي اماراتية
خدمات افراح ابوظبى
مصور فوتوغرافى ابوظبى
تصوير اطفال ابوظبى
استديو تصوير اطفال في ابوظبي 
جلسة تصوير اطفال رضع ابوظبي
تصوير اعراس ابوظبي
مصور فوتوغرافي في ابوظبي 
مصورين اعراس
مصورة فوتوغرافية ابوظبى
تاجير طاولات وكراسي في العين
مقهويين في العين
شركات تنظيم الحفلات في العين
تصوير احترافى للمطاعم العين




للمزيد من الخدمات




[/COLOR]​


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (15 سبتمبر 2020)

*( تركيب سيراميك بالشارقة 0509079418 المحترف )*

 


تركيب سيراميك بالشارقة 0509079418 المحترف 







السيراميك يستخدم السيراميك في جميع اليبوت، لم يعد يقتصر استخدمه لتغطية جدران والمطابخ والحمامات فقط، حيث أصبح يستخدم في أرضيات الغرف والصالات لإعطاء جو من الأناقة والجمال في البيوت ويعتبر من المواد التي يفضلها معظم الناس لما يمتاز به من صفات جيّدة ومناسبة لجميع، فإنّ السيراميك يعتبر مادةّ غير عضويّة وغير معدنيّة حضرت بواسطة الحرارة والتبريد، حيث يمتاز بقوة التحمّل والصلابة ومرونة التشكيل، وهو مادّة صلبة ليس من السهل خرقها أو ثقبها أو تدميرها.









سباك في الشارقة
فني سباك في الشارقة
معلم سباك في الشارقة
شركات دهان في الشارقة
صباغ فى الشارقة
شركات صبغ في الشارقة
صباغ رخيص فى الشارقة
دهان رخيص الشارقة
نجار الشارقة
تركيب غرف نوم بالشارقة
فك وتركيب غرف نوم الشارقة
تركيب جبس بورد الشارقة
فني تركيب جبس بودر الشارقة












خطوات تركيب السيراميك







اختيار مقاسات السيراميك حسب نوع ومساحة العنصر المراد العمل به. التأكّد من أن يكون السيراميك مطابقاً للنوع الذي تمّ اختياره، والانتباه لعدم وجود تعرجات به، وذلك يساعد على تركيبه بشكل سريع وأفضل. التأكّد من أن يكون ظهر السيراميك صلباً وخشناً، بحيث يتمّ ضمان الالتصاق جيّداً به والتعامل معه بطريقة مريحة. توزيع القطع بشكل جيّد ذلك لتقليل من الأجزاء المقطوعة والزائدة في الأركان، أو في الأماكن غير المرئية لتجنّب تشويه الشكل الجمالي للسيراميك. المسافات بين قطع السيراميك المركب يجب أن تكون متساوية، ويجب أن لا تكون كبيرة للحصول على سيراميك بدون تشويه والتعامل معه بشكل أسرع. وضع السيراميك في وعاء مملوء بالماء قبل التركيب حتى يتشرب الماء بداخلها.





تركيب رخام ابوظبى 
تلميع سيراميك ابوظبى
تركيب ورق جدران ابوظبى
ورق جدران ثلاثي الأبعاد الشارقة
تركيب ورق جدران ثلاثى الشارقة
تركيب ورق جدران الشارقة
فنى تركيب ورق جدران الشارقة
تركيب فورسيلينج دبي (اسقف معلقة)
عامل بلاستر الشارقة
عامل بلاستر وترميم بالشارقة
ارضيات الايبوكسي ثرى دى الشارقة
اسعار epoxy في الامارات









نصائح هامة لتركيب السيراميك













قبل البدء في عملية التركيب يجب التأكد أولاً من أنّه تمّ انهاء أعمال الكهرباء التي تستلزم عمل تمديدات بالأرضيات. الحرص على أختيار نوع السيراميك المناسب للمنزل. الحرص على اختيار فني محترف لتركيب السيراميك الذي سيقوم بمهمة تركيب السيراميك، وذلك لأنّه يُعَدّ العنصر الأساسي والفعال في عملية التركيب لضمان سلامة التركيب وعدم وجود عيوب في طريقة التركيب. الأنتهاء من أعمال البياض من تركيب البواب والممرات أولاً، ثمّ البدء في تركيب أرضيات السيراميك لتجنُّب إصابة الأرضية بأي تكسير أو عيوب أو تشويه. تحديد نقطة البدء التي سينطلق منها تركيب السيراميك ذلك لسهولة العمل. متابعة عملية التركيب خطوة بخطوة لملاحظة والانتباه الى جودة التركيب، وأعطاء فني السيراميك الملاحظات الأزمة والضرورية عند وجود أي عيوب مع الإصرارعلى إصلاح هذا العيب ممّا يجعل الفني أكثر دقة وانتباه عند تنفيذ الأعمال المطلوبة منه بدقة تامة. عند الانتهاء من عملية التركيب يجب أن يقوم العمال بتنظيف الأرضية جيداً، وعدم السير عليها حتى اليوم التالي لحمايتها من التشويه والعيوب ولتجنّب أي مشاكل يمكن أن تواجه فني السيراميك.






تركيب فورسيلينج دبي (اسقف معلقة)
عامل بلاسترعجمان
عامل بلاستر وترميم عجمان
ارضيات الايبوكسي ثرى دى عجمان
اسعار epoxy في الامارات
تركيب سيراميك عجمان
تلميع سيراميك عجمان
تركيب صحى عجمان
تركيب رخام عجمان
صيانة مكيفات عجمان
تركيب ستلايت عجمان
فنى تركيب ستالايت بعجمان
تكسير وترميم بعجمان






كيف أختار سيراميك الحمام











هناك عدة أمور يجب التفكير بها ودراستها قبل عملية الشراء أهمها:[٢] دراسة الميزانية: يجب تحديد المبلغ المراد إنفاقه في عملية شراء السيراميك، فذلك يسهل عليك تحديد خيارات عملية الشراء والتركيب. تحديد شكل السيراميك: يجب تحديد الشكل واللون الذي يناسب الحمام، يعتمد ذلك على مقياس الذوق لدى الأشخاص، والميزانية التي تضعها، كل نوع من السيراميك له أشكال وألوان منها تختلف بإختلاف أسعارها. تحديد طريقة تثبيت السيراميك:يجب تحديد طريقة تثبيت السيراميك، قد تستطيع تثبيتها بنفسك أو إستشارة الفنيين ومساعدتهم في عملية التثبيت. تحديد درجة حرارة الحمام ورطوبته: تختلف الحمامات في درجة حرارتها ورطوبتها، فيجب مراعاة ذلك لاختيار نوع السيراميك الذي يتحمل درجة الحرارة والرطوبة داخل الحمام، فيجب اختيار النوع المتين والقوي والذي لا يتأثر بالحرارة والرطوبة حتّى لا يتغير ويتأكل مع الوقت. اختيار الأرضيات ذات الجودة العالية: تختلف الأرضيات في جودتها، لذلك يجب اختيار الأرضيات ذات الجودة العالية لسهولة تنظيفها، وعدم إحتياجها الى صيانة دورية. اختيار السيراميك الأمن: يفضل اختيار نوع السيراميك الأقل احتكاكاً وذلك لعدم الإنزلاق على الارض.



تركيب سيراميك الشارقة
تلميع سيراميك الشارقة
تركيب صحى الشارقة
تركيب رخام الشارقة
صيانة مكيفات الشارقة
تركيب ستلايت الشارقة
فنى تركيب ستالايت بالشارقة
تكسير وترميم بدبى
تكسير وترميم بالشارقة
شركات صيانة عامة في عجمان
ترميمات الفلل فى عجمان
ترميمات المنازل فى عجمان
شركات صيانة المباني فى عجمان
ترميم واجهات المبانى عجمان
شركات مقاولات في عجمان
كهربائي منازل عجمان
أرقام كهربائي منازل عجمان
فني كهربائي منازل عجمان
سباك في عجمان
فني سباك في عجمان
معلم سباك في عجمان
شركات دهان في عجمان
صباغ فى عجمان
شركات صبغ في عجمان
صباغ رخيص فى عجمان
دهان رخيص عجمان
نجار بعجمان





أدوات مزج ألوان الدهان 







يجب القيام بتحضير جميع الأدوات اللازمة لمزج الدهانات قبل البدء بعملية المزج، حيث سيلزم وجود لوح وسكين طلاء أو فرشاة خاصة بالدهان، ويفضل استخدام سكين الدهان لأنها تنتج لوناً أكثر تناسقاً مقارنةً بالفرشاة، ويجب الحرص على أن تكون الفرشاة نظيفة تماماً من ألوان سابقة تم استخدامها، ويمكن استخدام الصابون وماء الأكريليك أو زيت التربنتين (Turpentine Oil) لتنظيفها، ولا بأس بالقيام بخلط الدهان في دلوٍ خاص بذلك في حال رغبة الشخص باستخدام الدهان في وقت لاحق، من الجيد القيام بالتمرن على عملية مزج ألوان الدهان باستخدام كميات قليلة وبأنواع وألوان مختلفة للتعرف على كيفية تفاعل الدهانات مع بعضها ومن ثم عمل ذلك بكميات كبيرة.






تركيب جيبسون بورد العين
تركيب جبس بورد بالعين
تركيب ورق جدران بالعين
صيانة مكيفات بالعين
فنى ستالايت بالعين
فك وتركيب غرف نوم بالعين
سباك فى راس الخيمة
شركات صبغ فى راس الخيمة
سباك بابوظبى
صيانة مكيفات بابوظبى
تركيب سيراميك ابو ظبي










للمزيد من الخدمات 





ط§ظ„ظ…ططھط±ظپ ظ„ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© 0509079418 - طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ظˆط±ط®ط§ظ… ظˆطµط¨ط§ط؛ ط±ط®ظٹطµ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ط¨ط¹ط¬ظ…ط§ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ط¨ط§ط¨ظˆط¸ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط§ظ„ظپط¬ظٹط±ط© ظˆط±ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† 



​


----------

